# Vitamin C maintains endurance athletes testosterone levels



## Arnold (Jul 27, 2016)

Performing endurance sports reduces testosterone levels. [Eur J Appl Physiol. 2003 Apr;89(2):198-201.] This happens, for example, if you run for longer than 45 minutes. [Eur J Appl Physiol. 2005 Aug;94(5-6):505-13.] Pharmacologists at the BJ Govt Medical College in India did an animal study which seems to have uncovered a surprisingly simple way for endurance athletes

*Read More...*


----------

